# Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +



## Carpital (10. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach der perfekten Kombi für weite Würfe. Wurfgewicht soll ca 100 g sein und wenn möglich will ich ca 200 m weit kommen.
Kann mir a jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## Backfire (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Da haste dir was vorgenommen. Ich hab mir dieses Frühjahr Gerät für weite Würfe zugelegt. Wie angestrebt schaff ich so 80m ohne zu sehr durchzureißen. 100m würden wohl auch gehen, aber 200m? #c


----------



## klappe (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

würde auch sagen : "vergiss es!"
aber spontan -beim brandungsangeln.....?
glaub die schaffen knapp 200m...
aber was für ne kombo du da brauchst weiß ich nicht....


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Der Weltmeister im Pendulum Cast Danny Moeskops, wirft an einer speziellen Ausrüstung fürs Weitwerfen, 275m weit. Und du willst mit einer Kombo 200m Weit raus mit Windunschnittigen Blei oder viellecht sogar Futterkorb 200m weit raus? Vergiss es, kauf dir ein Boot und lege die Montage da ab wo du möchtest.


----------



## Brot (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

ich sag auch "vergiss es"
selbst "Profis" haben daran zu knappern....
Meine infos sind 240 meter mit 5 oz blei (ca 140 gramm)

englischer rekord is meines wissens bei rund 200 meter (keine ahnung wie schwer das blei is/war)


----------



## Carpital (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Also sind 200meter wohl möglich.
Womit denn?
Der Spaß darf schon was kosten...


----------



## m-spec (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Carpital schrieb:


> Also sind 200meter wohl möglich.
> Womit denn?
> Der Spaß darf schon was kosten...




Das sind Castingsportrekorde. Die haben da nicht so hinderliche Sachen wie Vorfächer etc. dran. Und der Wurfstil ist auch ein bißchen spezieller. Würde ich am Gewässer so nicht machen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Nein, 200m sind unter realen "Angelbedingungen" nicht möglich!


----------



## Micha85 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Carpital schrieb:


> Also sind 200meter wohl möglich.
> Womit denn?
> Der Spaß darf schon was kosten...



Dann kauf dir ein Baitboat. #q


----------



## burhave (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



klappe schrieb:


> würde auch sagen : "vergiss es!"
> aber spontan -beim brandungsangeln.....?
> glaub die schaffen knapp 200m...
> aber was für ne kombo du da brauchst weiß ich nicht....


 
Beim Brandungsangeln kein Problem nur benutzen wir da an die 200g|supergri


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

200m Wurfweite und "kein Problem" halte ich für unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Carpital (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Gegen 200g Bleie spricht ja auch nix.
Fehlt aber immernoch Rute und Rolle.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Carpital schrieb:


> Gegen 200g Bleie spricht ja auch nix.
> Fehlt aber immernoch Rute und Rolle.




Wie Dir schon geschrieben wurde, musst Du Dich dann im Sektor Brandungsfischen umsehen. Und selbst dort wirst Du nur Geräte finden, mit denen Du 200 Anglermeter weit werfen kannst. Das sind etwa 100-150m im metrischen System. |rolleyes


----------



## Carpital (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Hehe.
Dann werd ich da mal fragen


----------



## pfefferladen (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Probiere es mal damit.


----------



## Firehawk81 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Carpital schrieb:


> Also sind 200meter wohl möglich.
> Womit denn?
> Der Spaß darf schon was kosten...




200m beim "normalen Angeln" = No way
Womit: Brandungsgerät oder sehr spezielles Karpfengerät.
Kosten für Gerätschaften die so ca. +150m bringen = ca. 1.000€ (Rolle+Rute)


----------



## Katteker (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie Dir schon geschrieben wurde, musst Du Dich dann im Sektor Brandungsfischen umsehen. Und selbst dort wirst Du nur Geräte finden, mit denen Du 200 Anglermeter weit werfen kannst. Das sind etwa 100-150m im metrischen System. |rolleyes



Sehr schön geschrieben |supergri


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Solange er dann mit 200g Blei nicht auf Rotaugen fischen will


----------



## volkerm (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Beim Brandungsangeln sind 200m kein Problem?
So, so!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



burhave schrieb:


> Beim Brandungsangeln kein Problem nur benutzen wir da an die 200g|supergri



Wenn du 150 schaffst, bekommste 'ne Kiste Bier von mir...


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

200 meter?
kein problem?
diese ganzen weitwurfwunder immer...
bin schwer begeistert, ich schaffe beim karpfenangeln mit wirklich guten gerät circa 120 meter bei guten bedingungen.
es kann mir keiner erzählen das er auf die weite seinen köder noch zielgenau plazieren kann.
weite ist auch nicht immer alles, fange 80% meiner fische in max 30 meter entfernung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Habe mir erlaubt, den Begriff " Meter " ins Glossar aufzunehmen.


----------



## Firehawk81 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> 200 meter?
> kein problem?
> diese ganzen weitwurfwunder immer...
> bin schwer begeistert, ich schaffe beim karpfenangeln mit wirklich guten gerät circa 120 meter bei guten bedingungen.
> ...




Kann ich so Unterschreiben. |good:#6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Zusätzlich vergiß nicht vorher ein paar Monate in eine Muckibude zu geben. Nur mit den Muskeln vom Kugelschreiber halten kannst du nur weiter von den Distanzen träumen... Das ist Hochleistungssport!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Casting und ein Hochleistungssport? *lol*


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



christian36 schrieb:


> Casting und ein Hochleistungssport? *lol*




Sagen wir so, als halber Hahn wirst du nicht weit kommen...


----------



## Gloin (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

klickklack

schaut Ihn Euch an, den Modellathleten|supergri
Aber 269m sind schon ne Hausnummer!!! Ich halte Würfe über 200m mit Vorfach und Köder übrigens für absolut utopisch....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Das is schon klar, aber unter Hochleistungssport verstehe ich sowas wie Biathlon, Zehnkampf oder sowas.


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Habe mir erlaubt, den Begriff " Meter " ins Glossar aufzunehmen.


#6#6#6
Fehlt noch "Hechtsicher" :q


----------



## DerSimon (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Habe mir erlaubt, den Begriff " Meter " ins Glossar aufzunehmen.



In der Definition fehlt aber noch die Verwendung des Anglermeters als Längenangabe für den Fisch. Auch da würde ich deiner Umrechnungsformel zustimmen (1 Anglermeter = 60 Zentimeter) 



Gloin schrieb:


> klickklack
> 
> schaut Ihn Euch an, den Modellathleten|supergri
> Aber 269m sind schon ne Hausnummer!!! Ich halte Würfe über 200m mit Vorfach und Köder übrigens für absolut utopisch....



Nur weil dem guten Mann das T-Shirt ein klitzekleines bissel zu kurz ist??? So ist das halt bei Hochleistungssportlern! #6


----------



## Backfire (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Das sind alles Muskeln. Wenn man komplett angstfrei ist, könnte ich mir mit ner 3.5lbs/ 13ft-rute und so 120gr. Blei 130-140m vorstellen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

130m sind auch machbar (Nash Pursuit, 13ft 3,5lb, Powerliner Baitfeeder, 0,35mm G-Line mit ~5m 30lb PowerPro als Schlagschnur). Allerdings ohne Montage.
Nur ist das sinnbefreit, weil das nichts mit "die Montage gezielt ablegen" zu tun hat.


----------



## Katteker (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Backfire schrieb:


> Das sind alles Muskeln. Wenn man komplett angstfrei ist, könnte ich mir mit ner 3.5lbs/ 13ft-rute und so 120gr. Blei 130-140m vorstellen.



Hab eben mal mit GoogleEarth nachgemessen. Mit ner 3lbs Karpfenrute, 360cm, keine Weitwurfrolle, 35er Mono und 80g "Tiroler Hölzel" schaffe ich ca. 100m. Allerdings ohne Montage, nur das Blei. Mit Haken, Köder usw. sinkt die Entfernung drastisch.

200m mit Montage halte ich selbst für die besten Werfer unter Angelbedingungen für absolut unmöglich.


----------



## Gemini (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Für den Preis (Material, Training, Aufwand) um auch nur ansatzweise in Regionen >140m zu kommen würde ich mir 
so ein ferngesteuertes Carphunta-Boot kaufen. 

Da gibts dann noch Echolot, GPS, Autopilot, Unterwasserkamera und evtl. Pizzabackofen dazu und man muss nicht aussehen wie 
Herr Moeskops und Gerät kaufen dass so teuer ist wie jenes, welches er nunmal verwendet um auf Weite zu kommen (beim Casting, mit Castinggewichten wohlgemerkt).

P.S: Die Century TT-R kostet schon um die 400 Pfund (englische)


----------



## Carpital (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Hmm..

Komisch finde ich dass hier scheinbar fast nur Leute schreiben, die nicht über 100 m werfen. 
Mit meinem karpfengerät komm ich ca. 150m. Ohne besondere Rute,Rolle,Schnur. Weitwurfblei ja.

Mit meiner 2,5 lb karpfenrute sind es noch gute 100m.

Und normalerweise Fische ich auch hauptsächlich auf kurze distanz.


das tut aber alles nicht viel zur Sache. Ich brauch hier keine tipps dienmirnsagen geht Net... 
Mir ist auch klar dass man da Minimum ma 500 tacken einplanen muss.
Dass ich auf 200m nicht genau meinen Marker treffe weiß ich auch.
Ach ja: baitboot will ich für diese angelstelle nicht.

Bitte um konstruktive empfehlungen über Hardware die sich eignet und nicht nur kommentare von Leuten die nicht weitmwerfen können und meinen dass ich es deshalb auch nicht können werde.


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

alter schwede, bei so einem geblubber kann einem echt der arsc.. hintern platzen.
ich wette jeden betrag das du keine 150 meter weit wirfst.
einige meiner besten freunde sind absolute profis was das karpfenangeln angeht. 
testangler von verschiedenen firmen und die werfen keine 150 meter mit wirklichen spitzenzeug.
und du bist deutschlands bester werfer ?
das beweiß mal das du 150 meter werfen kannst... ich meine mit einem wurf.


----------



## volkerm (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Langsam wird es lustig.
Ich gebe den Weitwurfkünstlern hier mal eine Rechenaufgabe.
Pi kann man kennen, den Spulendurchmesser ermitteln, und die Übersetzung der Rolle ergoogeln.
Dann möge man nach einem formidablen Weitwurf mal die Kurbelumdrehungen zählen.
Viel Spass...


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

ja ja, die weitwurfgiganten mit ihren 150meter +
das sind die typen die ihren frau auch erzählen das wären 25 cm obwohl es maximal 12 cm sind |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Backfire (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



volkerma schrieb:


> Langsam wird es lustig.
> Ich gebe den Weitwurfkünstlern hier mal eine Rechenaufgabe.
> Pi kann man kennen, den Spulendurchmesser ermitteln, und die Übersetzung der Rolle ergoogeln.
> Dann möge man nach einem formidablen Weitwurf mal die Kurbelumdrehungen zählen.
> Viel Spass...



Soll ich den Spulendurchmesser vor oder nach dem 180m Wurf messen? Wieviel Stellen nach dem Komma werden bei Pi berücksichtigt?


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Habe mir erlaubt, den Begriff " Meter " ins Glossar aufzunehmen.


 




Sind Hacken und Harken auch schon drin?



Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


Sorry,

hätte ich auch selbst nachschauen können.
Hatte nur den Button "Glossar" übersehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Carpital schrieb:


> Bitte um konstruktive empfehlungen über Hardware die sich eignet und nicht nur kommentare von Leuten die nicht weitmwerfen können und meinen dass ich es deshalb auch nicht können werde.




Man muss immer an sich glauben und beharrlich sein bei der Verfolgung eines Zieles. In so fern ist Deine Frage verständlich.

Ich bin auch überzeugt dass es irgendwo auf der Welt Menschen gibt, die in der Lage sind 100m unter 7 Sekunden zu laufen. Dennoch wird ihnen niemand die Frage beantworten können, mit welchen Schuhen sie das schaffen.


----------



## Katteker (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Denk mal drüber nach warum sich nur Leute melden die nicht 200m werfen können? 
Und auch warum sich noch keiner der Zweihundertmeterwerfer hier gemeldet hat?

Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: Es gibt sie schlicht nicht. Das muss dir nicht gefallen, ändert aber nichts an den Fakten.

Mit einer sehr gut abgestimmten Kombo und vor allem *perfekter* *Wurftechnik* können durchaus große Weiten erreicht werden. Rückenwind ist auch hilfreich. An die 200m wirst du aber auch dann nicht kommen.


----------



## Koalabaer (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Katteker schrieb:


> An die 200m wirst du aber auch dann nicht kommen.


 ist zwar Off-Topic,aber so manch einer fragt sich-Warum. #c Ist hier jemand dem Irrglauben verfallen...weit ist gleich viel und groß? Gruß Jörg


----------



## Micha85 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Ich kenne jemanden der das kann. 

Chuck Norris! Der schafft das sogar mit einer Kopfrute.

|supergri  :q


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch überzeugt dass es irgendwo auf der Welt Menschen gibt, die in der Lage sind 100m unter 7 Sekunden zu laufen. Dennoch wird ihnen niemand die Frage beantworten können, mit welchen Schuhen sie das schaffen.


 Alles eine Frage des Gefälles :q

@Micha85: Der war gut!


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Backfire schrieb:


> Soll ich den Spulendurchmesser vor oder nach dem 180m Wurf messen?


Genau diese Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. Die einfachste Variante ist sicher, auf der grünen Wiese zu werfen und dann zu messen. Ich habe aber auch schon mal versucht, meine Wurfweite zu berechnen. Ein windstiller Tag an der Ostsee, eine Spinnrute und ein Spöket und dann gib ihm! Anschließend Schnur aufnehmen, bis die Schnur straff ist und ich den Köder spüre, dann Kurbelumdrehungen zählen. Ich kam auf rund 120 Umdrehungen. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wie man den Schnureinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung bestimmt. Übersetzung * Durchmesser * pi klingt gut, aber wie verändert sich das ganze während des Einholvorgangs? 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Spulendurchmesser (und damit der Einzug) linear ansteigen, da pro Kurbelumdrehung immer gleich viele Lagen Schnur hinzukommen. Also sollte man mit dem "mittleren Spulendurchmesser" rechnen können, also (Vor dem Wurf + Nach dem Wurf ) / 2. Bei einer Spinnrolle mit Übersetzung von 1:5 oder mehr macht 1cm Spulendurchmesser immerhin 15cm Einzug pro Kurbelumdrehung aus, bei meinen 120 Umdrehungen also satte 18m. Man sollte da also recht genau hinschauen.

Ich habe damals versucht, den Schnureinzug einer Umdrehung bei voller Spule zu messen und die Abnahme des Spulendurchmessers geschätzt. So kam ich auf eine Wurfweite von ca. 60m. War echt deprimierend... Vielleicht versuche ich es nochmal mir genaueren Messungen...
Grüße,
Michael

P.S.: Wegen Pi: Frag Chuck Norris, der kennt die letzte Stelle von Pi!


----------



## Firehawk81 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Carpital schrieb:


> ....Komisch finde ich dass hier scheinbar fast nur Leute schreiben, die nicht über 100 m werfen.
> Mit meinem karpfengerät komm ich ca. 150m. Ohne besondere Rute,Rolle,Schnur. Weitwurfblei ja.
> 
> Mit meiner 2,5 lb karpfenrute sind es noch gute 100m....



 Ich bin mal so unverfroren und behaupte mal das ich weis wovon ich spreche.:g

Sag mir mal bitte deine Tackle Zusammenstellung für die 150m.

Im folgendem Link sind mal meine Erfahrungswerte im Longe Rance Distanzen (letzter Post) aufgeführt. Mit welchem Gerät ich das schaffe steht da auch.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211839&page=2

Weiten über 130m sind meiner Meinung nach zwar möglich aber taugen nur was um an einem Stausee (kein Boot erlaubt) in das alte Flussbett zu werfen. Streuung bei so einem "Gewaltwurf" +/- 20m-30m. Was da ja nicht so schlimm ist, da es ja eine "Fischzugstraße" ist.

Aber +150m, wie schon mal gesagt. No way.


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

moin mädels

das hat mir keine ruhe gelassen und ich habe heute morgen auf meiner pferdeweide ( 230x170 meter) mal gemessen.
3 lbs rute, große okuma distance surf 60 weitwurf-brandungs-karpfenrolle und 112 g weitwurfblei.
10 würfe , der kürzeste lag bei 90 meter , der weiteste bei 115 meter.
hatte wirklich gute bedingungen und bin mit 115 meter voll zufrieden.
ich halte mich für einen recht guten werfen mit einer guten technik, aber 150 meter oder weiter sind nicht drin.
ausserdem hatte ich ne gute steuung, vom angepeilten punkt lag ich teilweise 15 meter weit weg.
200m !!!! klar... im traum vielleicht.
ps, ich habe ohne haken und boilie geworfen, was auch noch positiv für meine wurfweite war.
aber die wurfwunder können mir gerne zeigen wie es geht.


----------



## Franky (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Oh Mann, jedes Jahr die selbe Posse... ;+#d
Montagen mit Haken und Köder auf große Entfernungen rauszuwuppen ist schon schwer genug, aber dann die "magischen" 200 m (oder 150 m :g)
Ich hatte mal auf dem Sportplatz mit "scharfem" Gerät geworfen und kam mit 180 g Blei und Brandungsgedöns auf was bei 80 m rum (die 100 m Bahn ist gottseidank breit genug ) Nur mit Blei waren dann auch mal 120 m drin (mir mangelt es an "Abwurfhöhe" ).
Rund ein Drittel wenig Weite durch Köder & Co - da reichen selbst die 296 m nicht, um auf 200 m zu kommen :q.....


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Es scheint hier ja um Karpfenangeln zu gehen. Von daher sind Brandungsangeln ja eher deplatziert. Ich könnte jetzt irgendwelche Weitwurfruten empfehlen, die in den richtigen Händen eine Montage auf 200m befördern können. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass der TE damit mal eben 200m werfen kann. Von der Zielgenauigkeit mal ganz zu schweigen.
Solltest du allerdings der verschollene Zwilling von Mark Hutchinson sein, dann bitte ich um entschuldigung. ;-)
http://www.freespiritfishing.com/hi-s-200s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BJwMkgA6xY


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Carpital schrieb:


> Dass ich auf 200m nicht genau meinen Marker treffe weiß ich auch.
> 
> Bitte um konstruktive empfehlungen über Hardware die sich eignet und nicht nur kommentare von Leuten die nicht weitmwerfen können und meinen dass ich es deshalb auch nicht können werde.



Das ist hier kein Hardwareproblem sondern hat was mit der Software zu tun...kapier das doch endlich, 200m sind unmöglich!


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Laut Tante Google ist das deine Rute:
starbaits Milspec LCR Limited Edition, da werden 200m als Leichtigkeit beschrieben, aber Wurfweite kommt nicht nur von der Rute sondern auch der Rest muss stimmen =also ab in die Muckibude und die High-Proteinboilies selber schlucken.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Da kann der Rest stimmen wie er mag, aber mit Montage wirft man keine 200m. Egal wie viel Muskelmasse man vorweisen kann.


----------



## siloaffe (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Ou ha|bigeyes 

200Meter???

Wer das glaubt ist ein Traumtänzer!!!!! 

Ich fische ne Mosella MIP Evo PowerFeeder 200gr Wg 4,2 (metriche) Meter lang, mit ner Daiwa regal-X 4050, 28er Feedermono und 185gr Korb. 

Eigendlich super Bedingungen!!!!!! 

Aber trotzdem *viel mehr als 100Meter sind nicht drin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*LG Markus


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden der das kann.
> 
> Chuck Norris! Der schafft das sogar mit einer Kopfrute.
> 
> |supergri  :q



Das kann ich auch, sogar noch mehr und mit einer Hand. Aber eben nur vertikal!


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Andal schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch, sogar noch mehr und mit einer Hand.* Aber eben nur vertikal!*






Aber das kann doch jeder.:m
Die Leistung des TE`s ist das besondere.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die Leistung des TE`s ist das besondere.



Eh klar... wir haben schließlich Ferienzeit und da wird manchem etwas langweilig!


----------



## teilzeitgott (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

wo ist denn nun unser weitwurfwunder?
erst den breitwn machen und dann den mund nicht mehr aufbekommen.
keule, dich würde ich ja gerne mal werfen sehen, ich glaube du packst nicht einmal 100 meter.
war 2 tage mit ein paar alter erfahrenen karpfenanglerhasen los und hab mal erzählt was du hier geschrieben hast.
wollte mich noch mal bedanken, haben uns köstlich amüsiert.


----------



## Carpital (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Danke an punkarpfen und gardenfly. 

Denke die starbaits Rute muss es wohl werden. Hast du selbst eine?

Rolle: 

Daiwa tournament Basic carp Qd
Penn surfmaster 850
Daiwa Emblem xt

Jemand Erfahrungen oder bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Carpital schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrungen oder bessere Vorschläge?


Ja. Ein Futterboot, da Weiten ab ~130m incl. Montage absolut unrealistisch sind. Egal wie sehr Du Dir das Gegenteil wünschst.


----------



## m-spec (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Carpital schrieb:


> Danke an punkarpfen und gardenfly.
> 
> Denke die starbaits Rute muss es wohl werden. Hast du selbst eine?
> 
> ...



Wenn bei der Rolle schon Gas geben willst:

Fox Stratos MAG. 

Durch das Wickelbild der Rolle holst nochmal ein paar Meter raus. 

Auch wenn ich dabei bleibe das die 200 mtr. mit angelfertigem Gerät unrealistisch sind.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Selbst mit erstklassigem Brandungsweitwurfgerät sind 200 m für den Normalo-Angler nicht machbar ,schon garnicht mit Köder und Co.
Die absoluten Weitwufrekorde der Caster werden übrigns nicht mit Stationärrollen erzielt sondern mit speziell "getunten" Multis.

Wenn man den "Rundwurf" oder "Pendulum Cast" der Castingprofis beherrscht (Der ist übrigens technisch sehr anspruchsvoll), kann man dann bei guten Bedingungen und einer ordentlichen Montage des Paternosters beim Brandungsangeln mit Weitwurf-Clips ca. 120-130 m erreichen, selten noch ewas mehr, der Durchschnittswurf dürfte so um die 100 m liegen mit dem ganzen "Getackle".

Wenn Dir "Brandungsprofis" erzählen, sie würden regelmässig 150-160 m werfen, so kannst du diese "Profis" in 3 Klassen einsortieren:
1. Notorische Lügner (50 %)
2. Leute, die keine Ahnung haben und noch nie auf einen Sportplatz gegangen sind, um dort mal tatsächlich ihre Wurfweiten zu checken (49,9%).
3. Echte Weitwurfprofis aber die sind dünn gesät (0,1%)

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## jungangler96 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

also wenns was kosten darf nimm die shimano big baitrunner long cast :k kostet ca.275 euro.ich hoffe,ich konnte helfen.
petri heil


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Carpital schrieb:


> Danke an punkarpfen und gardenfly.
> 
> Denke die starbaits Rute muss es wohl werden. Hast du selbst eine?



Nein, ein 200m Wurf würde bei meinen Gewässer 150 m auf Land  liegen, aber mangels grosser Gewässer reizen mich alle dreistelligen Distanzen.
Als Rolle würde ich die Shimano big Baitrunner LC ins rennen werfen.


----------



## Carpital (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Die lc gibt's ja schon für 150 tacken. Wie läuft die mit geflochtener?

Aber ist das schon wirklich Top weitwurf?


----------



## Carpital (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Mal noch an alle die diese Idee sinnlos finden. 

Die weite brauch ich für ein Plato das ca 200 m weit weg ist und einen Durchmesser von ca 50 m hat. 
Da ich aktuell bis an die Kante komme (ca. 150m) brauch jetzt eine Rute/Rolle mit der ich bis oben aufs Plato komme. Und halt nicht nur bis grade oben auf die Kante. 

Dass ich keine normalen Montagen verwende, bringt einige Meter, is hoffentlich klar. 
Die wurfweite auf ca 150 m kam auch nicht von jetzt auf gleich mit Standard Material.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Woher kommst Du? Ich hab einen kalibrierten Entfernungsmesser und komm mal bei Dir vorbei wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist. Jedesmal wenn Du mit Montage über 140m wirfst, zahl ich Dir einen Kasten Bier.
Sorry, aber Deine Hirngespinste von "150m kann ich schon werfen" ist ausgemachter Blödsinn der jeglicher Realität trotzt.


----------



## Katteker (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



christian36 schrieb:


> Woher kommst Du? Ich hab einen kalibrierten Entfernungsmesser und komm mal bei Dir vorbei wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist. Jedesmal wenn Du mit Montage über 140m wirfst, zahl ich Dir einen Kasten Bier.
> Sorry, aber Deine Hirngespinste von "150m kann ich schon werfen" ist ausgemachter Blödsinn der jeglicher Realität trotzt.



Las ihn doch. Die meisten hier wissen das es nichts wird mit 200m. Wir werden ihn nicht davon abbringen können. Hat doch keinen Sinn.

Wenn er einfach nur ne Rute such mit der er zumindest weiter kommt als bisher ist doch alles gut. Ob das Ziel jetzt 150m oder 80m weit weg ist, ist doch jetzt mittlerweile egal. 
Ich denke mir halt meinen Teil und lächel.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Farina? Bist Du es? 




burhave schrieb:


> Beim Brandungsangeln kein Problem nur benutzen wir da an die 200g|supergri


Geilomat, wieder einer der das kann, Respekt 



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> 200m beim "normalen Angeln" = No way
> Womit: Brandungsgerät oder sehr spezielles Karpfengerät.
> Kosten für Gerätschaften die so ca. +150m bringen = ca. 1.000€ (Rolle+Rute)


Wer wirklich werfen kann, kann das auch mit günstigerem Gerät...
"Teuer wirft weit ist nämlich ein Trugschluss...



Wollebre schrieb:


> ich glaube du machst dir einiges zu einfach. Nur dumme Gegenkommentare. Unterstelle dir du hast noch nie mit einer Brandungsrute und 200g Blei geworfen.
> Googel mal durch mit Begriffe wie casting sport, long distance casting, casting world records etc. Dann acker dich durch die Seiten und du findest alle Antworten. Zusätzlich vergiß nicht vorher ein paar Monate in eine Muckibude zu geben. Nur mit den Muskeln vom Kugelschreiber halten kannst du nur weiter von den Distanzen träumen... Das ist Hochleistungssport!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wolle


Nix Hochleistungssport, allein die Technik machts...



Carpital schrieb:


> Hmm..
> 
> Komisch finde ich dass hier scheinbar fast nur Leute schreiben, die nicht über 100 m werfen.
> Mit meinem karpfengerät komm ich ca. 150m. Ohne besondere Rute,Rolle,Schnur. Weitwurfblei ja.
> ...


Konstruktiv? Bitte: LERNE WERFEN... #h


Btw.
Ich hatte schon genügend Lute vorm Tresen stehen, die mir was von 200m erzählt haben...
Auf mein Angebot, nebenan auf den Fußballplatz zu gehen und von Tor zu Tor zu werfen ist seltsamerweise bisher niemand eingegangen, warum bloß?


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



christian36 schrieb:


> Woher kommst Du? Ich hab einen kalibrierten Entfernungsmesser und komm mal bei Dir vorbei wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist. Jedesmal wenn Du mit Montage über 140m wirfst, zahl ich Dir einen Kasten Bier.
> Sorry, aber Deine Hirngespinste von "150m kann ich schon werfen" ist ausgemachter Blödsinn der jeglicher Realität trotzt.




jo, ich leg da noch nen kasten bier pro wurf mit drauf.


----------



## Firehawk81 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

@Steffen23769

     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *Firehawk81* 

 
_200m beim "normalen Angeln" = No way
Womit: Brandungsgerät oder sehr spezielles Karpfengerät.
Kosten für Gerätschaften die so ca. +150m bringen = ca. 1.000€ (Rolle+Rute)_

Wer wirklich werfen kann, kann das auch mit günstigerem Gerät...
"Teuer wirft weit ist nämlich ein Trugschluss...





Das teuer nicht weit wirft ist mir klar. |rolleyes

Meine Aussage bezieht sich darauf, das man sich für solche "traumhaften" Weiten kein Gerät von der Stange zu holen braucht. Sondern Spezialgerät.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Meine Aussage bezieht sich darauf, das man sich für solche "traumhaften" Weiten kein Gerät von der Stange zu holen braucht. Sondern Spezialgerät.


Richtig. Nur das solches Spezialgerät für weite Würfe und nicht zum Angeln mit Montagen ausgelegt ist sollte man nicht vergessen. 150m mit Montage sind unrealistisch. So einfach ist das.


----------



## volkerm (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Schön,

das läuft ja noch hier.
90% ist Wurftechnik; allerdings nicht mit Lidl- Gerät.
Die letzten 10% kosten Geld.
Nur- die letzten 10% erreichen 95% der Experten eh nicht.


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Hi, mit welchem Gerät erreichst Du im Moment die 150m?

Grüße JK


----------



## jungangler96 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

wenns auch ne multi sein darf schau dir die mal an:
penn mag 215 ca.165euro bei askari.


----------



## Micha85 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Also deine erklaerung mit dem Plateu sorgt grade dafür das diese ganze Diskussion für mich schlagartig soetwas wie Sinn ergibt.

Allerdings würde ich immernoch kosten gegen nutzen Hochrechnen. (dass das beim Angeln relativ ist wissen wir alle)

Du willst Kohle satt in die Wirtschaft pumpen um *einen* Hotspot erreichen zu können.
Du kaufst eine seperate Rute+Rolle+Schnur+wasweißichwasnochalle zusaaetzlich zu dem Geraet das du schon hast. Dadurch ist das Argument das man durch diese Anschaffungen sein spektrum erweitert und flexibler ist so ziemlich hinüber.

Unter den Umstaenden würde ich immernoch zum Baitboat tendieren. damit sind (lt. Hersteller) weiten bis 400m machbar. Wenn man diese Angelmeter in Reale Meter umrechnet sind deine 200 auf jeden Fall drin. 
Dieses Geraet kann man, denke ich, danach aber weitaus flexibler an anderen Orten/Situationen einsetzen.


----------



## siloaffe (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Hmmmmm????????? 

Frage an den Te: 

Womit hast du die Entfernung zum Plateu gemessen??????? 

LG Markus


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Für den Fall, dass Du das letzte aus Distanz-Gerät herausholen kannst/willst:
 Exzellentes, spezialisiertes Weitwurf-/Brandungs-/Castinggerät bekommst Du bei www.Surfcasting.de bzw. auch in deren Ebay-Shop http://stores.ebay.de/surfcasting-de/_i.html?rt=nc&_sid=17929183&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=2

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Franky (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Farina? Bist Du es?



:q
Musste ich auch schon mal dran denken... :q Jedenfalls scheint demjenigen bewusst, wie man eine "Chips'n'Bier"-Diskussion auslöst...


----------



## Carpital (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

War mir nicht bewusst. Aber irgendwie lustig wie sich manche Leute aufregen.

Entfernung Messe ich mit dem gleichen gerät mit dem ich auf dem Wasser im boot meine position ermittle. GPS heißt das glaube ich. 

Baitboot darf ich an dem Gewässer nicht benutzen. Das das einfacher wäre ist mir auch klar...

Dass es für viele keinen Sinn macht weit über 500€ für ein weitwurfgeschoss, das man zudem nur für einen Spot in nur einem See brauch kann ich auch verstehen. Ist mir aber egal. Da ich arbeitsbedingt nicht mehr so oft zum fischen komme gönne ich mir für die male die ich gehe halt auch das was ich gerne hätte.

Und da werfen die einzige möglichkeit ist die ich an dem Wasser habe habe ich den post eröffnet. 

Ach ja. Hab das mit dem werfen auch erst üben müssen. Meister fallen nicht vom Himmel...


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



christian36 schrieb:


> Woher kommst Du? Ich hab einen kalibrierten Entfernungsmesser und komm mal bei Dir vorbei wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist. Jedesmal wenn Du mit Montage über 140m wirfst, zahl ich Dir einen Kasten Bier.
> Sorry, aber Deine Hirngespinste von "150m kann ich schon werfen" ist ausgemachter Blödsinn der jeglicher Realität trotzt.


 
Lege noch ne Kiste gutes Kölsch drauf, wenn der TE nachweisbar vor unseren Augen 150 m oder mehr mit einer fangfertigen Montage wirft!

:m

Ernie


----------



## zanderaal (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

die Big baitrunner ist im Moment im Angebot bei Domäne für 129€

Fische die auch mit Shimano Antares Brandungsruten und geflochtener 12 er Code red und komme mit Einzelmontage und 200 Gramm Blei 120 Meter raus,

aber auch erst nachdem mir ein Brandungsprofi die richtige Technik zeigte .

200 Meter halte ich für nicht möglich 

Gruß vom Niederrhein


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Lege noch ne Kiste gutes Kölsch drauf, wenn der TE nachweisbar vor unseren Augen 150 m oder mehr mit einer fangfertigen Montage wirft!
> 
> :m
> 
> Ernie


 
1. *Gutes Kölsch*, gibt's sowas???|muahah:|muahah:
2. oder ist das als *Strafe* gedacht für
2a. den Werfer wenn er die 150 m nicht schafft oder
2b. die Zweifler wenn er es doch schafft :vik::vik:


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> 1. *Gutes Kölsch*, gibt's sowas???|muahah:|muahah:
> 2. oder ist das als *Strafe* gedacht für
> 2a. den Werfer wenn er die 150 m nicht schafft oder
> 2b. die Zweifler wenn er es doch schafft :vik::vik:


 

|wavey:...wenn Du in Köln bist, dann können wir gerne mal ne Brauhaus-Runde machen - so ab dem 10. schmeckt es Dir bestimmt auch!



Ernie (der auch mal´n gutes Pils oder Weizen trinkt, aber eigentlich eher ein Rotwein-Fan ist)


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Klar nach dem 10. Kölsch sind meine Geschmacksnerven im Koma 

Aber als ehemaliger Langenfelder hat's mich zu Beginn meiner "Bierkarriere" immer eher nach Düsseldorf gezogen und habe dort aus ebenfalls kleinen Gläsern ein dunkler gefärbtes Bier bevorzugt  ...und die kleinen "Kabbeleien" zwischen Kölnern und Düsseldorfern im Rheinland übers Bier immer mit einem Schmunzeln verfolgt und mitgemacht |wavey:, genauso ist mein Post oben mit einem heftigen Augenzwinkern zu verstehen! 
Letztendlich lieben sich Kölner und Düsseldorfer doch :lauch wenn sie es nicht immer zeigen #6|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Der TE kann es ja mal damit Probieren:
Modellbau Rakete, unbenutzt, KomplettSet, *bis 200m Höhe*
http://cgi.ebay.de/Modellbau-Rakete...?pt=Standmodelle_Bausätze&hash=item3a680a8a9b
Noch eine Bergungsrute mit langen Faden daneben, Feuer frei und weit weg ist die Montage. Vlt. schafft er damit sogar den km ! :m

evtl. tuts auch ein ferngesteuerter Hubschrauber mit Return+Landung, sowas in der Art nur größer und weiter reichend, Geld spielt ja nicht so die Rolle: 
HELI COBRA MIT SCHUSSFUNKTION GYRO 3,5 KANAL 6 RAKETEN
http://cgi.ebay.de/HELI-COBRA-SCHUS...709475402?pt=RC_Modellbau&hash=item415b96ac4a
Montage einhängen, hinfliegen, abfeuern, fertig! :m


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, mit welchem Gerät erreichst Du im Moment die 150m?
> 
> Grüße JK



Hi, habe ich´s übersehen oder hast Du nicht auf meine Frage geantwortet?!

Grüße JK


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Die Shimano Big Baitrunner LC gibt es gerade bei der Angeldomäne für 130 €, das hatte ich bei Moritz schon vor Jahren bezahlt.


----------



## Carpital (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

@jkc mit meiner Heavy Feeder.  Vorab: nicht mit Futterkorb!


----------



## burhave (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Einfach gut dieser Trööt:q


----------



## ShangHai (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*



Carpital schrieb:


> @jkc mit meiner Heavy Feeder.  Vorab: nicht mit Futterkorb!



Ich glaube, hier wurde nach der genauen Gerätezusammenstellung gefragt. Also Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Montage. 

Mich würds auch intressieren. Die Kombi würd ich mir dann schon deswegen kaufen, um Wetten zu gewinnen.


----------



## Micha85 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Ich hab da was gefunden was dir vielleicht weiterhilft. 
Kohle spielt ja keine Rolle sagst du.

http://www.faroutfishin.com


----------



## hecht05 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

hi ich wollt mal fragen was ihr von der spro racing allround 64 + shimano baitrunner dl haltet


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Ich denke mal das du damit die 200m Wurfweite noch übertreffen und bestimmt +300m werfen wirst...


----------



## <carp> (10. März 2013)

*AW: Suche beste weitetet Rute, rolle, Schnur Kombi fürs grundangeln. 200m +*

Haha erst 200 jetzt 300 meter haha. Aber kann ja sein das die meter geschätzt werden Männer neigen bekanntlicher weise zu Übertreibung ich schaff 400 m:-D...


----------

